# Wilder vs. Fury II



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Those are some big dudes.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Ware said:


> Those are some big dudes.


Go on and bow up, man! I think you can take him! :lol:

Whoever said "it is not the size of the dog in the fight that matters, it's the size of the fight in the dog" never owned a Rottweiler and a chihuahua!

Tyson Fury may have dislocated Wilder's jaw with that big right hand.

No wonder they threw in the towel. :bd:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

To be the Champion, you must beat the Champion.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GD76Qk6KdXU


----------

